

Tales - a block tolerant web scraper that runs on top of aws and rackspace - calufa
https://github.com/calufa/tales-core

======
rachelbythebay
>> Tales is design to scrape the web continuously, even when the domain being
scraped blocks the scraper server ip; it goes around this problem by fail-
overing to a new node (server).

And people wonder why the AWS machines get filtered.

~~~
calufa
this is why jcoulds will be supported soon.

~~~
rachelbythebay
And people will wonder why the jclouds machines get filtered.

It's not the "where". It's the "what".

~~~
calufa
I am just enabling. For me it's not the "what". Its the "who".

